# jetta 2.5s vs rabbit



## sharpeye3000 (Jul 17, 2008)

do these cars use the same parts


----------



## sharpeye3000 (Jul 17, 2008)

also can the 2.5s use parts from the mkv?


----------



## blackoutjetta (Jul 3, 2006)

*Re: (sharpeye3000)*

rabbit engines are exactly the same as the jetta 2.5l engines. They are MKVs... so yes they can use mkv parts. Mk4 parts No... i have a rabbit front bumper on my jetta with modification to the radiator support. Basically everything except grills rear bumpers are interchangeable


----------



## _V-Dubber_ (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: (blackoutjetta)*

Dude, do you have pictures of ur car? I'd love to see a Jetta with a Rabbit front end lol


----------



## spitpilot (Feb 14, 2000)

*Re: (_V-Dubber_)*

Mechanicals are pretty much identical..excpet for exhaust is longer in Jetta to get back to rear bumper (trunk makes Jetta longer), and the springs are different to account for the extra pounds hangin back there on the Jetta. Other than that..mechanicals and interior trim etc are the same.exterior differences are obvious..bumpers, grills, tail lights etc..head light modules are the same..door handles etc. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## sl33pyb (Jan 15, 2007)

rabbit is faster and better looking.


----------



## MKVJET08 (Feb 12, 2008)

*Re: (sl33pyb)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sl33pyb* »_rabbit is faster and better looking.

faster, yes, barely. better looking? well... everyone has their own opinions.


----------



## sl33pyb (Jan 15, 2007)

you tell me your opinion. then ill tell you why your wrong.


----------



## markfif (Oct 25, 2007)

*Re: (_V-Dubber_)*

you have really never seen a retta? come on bro
















^not blackoutjetta's car. its mine. and its a crappy pic with crappy wheels. but you get the point


----------



## vw93to85 (May 10, 2007)

*Re: (markfif)*

Props on that. It looks pretty bad a$$.


----------



## Crubb3d Rymz (Dec 25, 2006)

*Re: (vw93to85)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vw93to85* »_Props on that. It looks pretty bad a$$.

wanna trade front ends?







(you wont be getting the lip with it though...i got a stock lip for ya







)


----------



## vw93to85 (May 10, 2007)

*Re: (Crubb3d Rymz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Crubb3d Rymz* »_
wanna trade front ends?







(you wont be getting the lip with it though...i got a stock lip for ya







)

That is the most tempting thing I've been offered in a long time. The only thing that would hold me back is your grille. It's cracked and in need of emblem. Other then that I'm pretty sure I'd be down.


----------



## Crubb3d Rymz (Dec 25, 2006)

*Re: (vw93to85)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vw93to85* »_
That is the most tempting thing I've been offered in a long time. The only thing that would hold me back is your grille. It's cracked and in need of emblem. Other then that I'm pretty sure I'd be down.

getting a badgless soon


----------



## vw93to85 (May 10, 2007)

*Re: (Crubb3d Rymz)*

But then you/I would still have a notch in the hood. If you get a reg grille I'll def do it. I have a butt load of tools, Bring it over we'll get some beers and swap em over.


----------



## vw93to85 (May 10, 2007)

*Re: (vw93to85)*

2nd thought, after surfing the ol' internets for a bit, I'll take it with the cracked grille. I found one that I'd want to put on it for pretty cheap. Let me know.


----------



## Crubb3d Rymz (Dec 25, 2006)

*Re: (vw93to85)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vw93to85* »_2nd thought, after surfing the ol' internets for a bit, I'll take it with the cracked grille. I found one that I'd want to put on it for pretty cheap. Let me know.

i will let you know, gimme a couple days to think about it


----------



## vw93to85 (May 10, 2007)

*Re: (Crubb3d Rymz)*

How about now? Hahaha


----------



## vw93to85 (May 10, 2007)

*Re: (vw93to85)*

So here we go. How I spent my saturday, This is what we started with,








This was the halfway point aka point of no return,








Then the finish product, which I am very pleased with,


----------



## blackoutjetta (Jul 3, 2006)

*Re: (_V-Dubber_)*


_Quote, originally posted by *_V-Dubber_* »_Dude, do you have pictures of ur car? I'd love to see a Jetta with a Rabbit front end lol

sorry havent checked this thread in a while
















and testing a badgeless


----------



## _V-Dubber_ (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: (blackoutjetta)*

Hahahaha! That looks so f*ckin siiiiiick dudes! Nice work. And the nicest touches are ur custom license plates/vanity plates. "retta" very clever and "Revo - EvoMS". Your cars look amazing fellaz!


----------



## vw93to85 (May 10, 2007)

*Re: (_V-Dubber_)*


_Quote, originally posted by *_V-Dubber_* »_Hahahaha! That looks so f*ckin siiiiiick dudes! Nice work. And the nicest touches are ur custom license plates/vanity plates. "retta" very clever and "Revo - EvoMS". Your cars look amazing fellaz! 

Thanks. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Crubb3d Rymz (Dec 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

so why did you need my vin


----------



## vw93to85 (May 10, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Crubb3d Rymz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Crubb3d Rymz* »_so why did you need my vin









Yeah, that was before I was contacted about the bumper and grille for sale. It was too good of a deal to pass up. And I get to keep my stock setup in case it over has to go back to stock.


----------

